# Every shop needs a pin-up



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, at least mine does ... or did. Now I have one and she's a pip. One of the most famous sex symbols of the animated screen.

This little sign is only 5.5" x 7" and is out of 3/4" pine. All of the figure was routed with the SC-50 fine line bit and the text with a 60º v-groove. The bit depth was about 1/32" for the image and 1/16" for the text. The routing was done first and then the shape cut out followed by finishing. A nice, quick afternoon project. Almost as fast as you can say, "Boop-boop-de-doop!" :wub:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I find it amazing that this is done free hand . You must not drink coffee lol


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great project, but I am a Jessica Rabbit man myself...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job Oliver.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Outstanding! But what else would we expect from you.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shop guy said:


> Outstanding! But what else would we expect from you.


maybe he could screw something up and make some of us feel better....


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

On one of his worst days he could make me look bad.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shop guy said:


> On one of his worst days he could make me look bad.


you realize it will have to be be major tore up to qualify...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Love it Oliver!!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Oliver, that is a neat little piece! Personally, my best "cartoon" experience ever was sitting in a hot tub with Minnie Mouse, at least she played Minnie at Disneyland.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful work Oliver. Great pin-up.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

SUPERB² !!!!!
Sid.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I like it!!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great job Oliver but I was expecting something else. The > made me do it.


----------



## hilldh (Mar 7, 2009)

What a talent!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job Oliver you seem to be getting better ever time you make something. That was a nice clear piece of wood, what did you use? 
Keep them coming, they are a hoot to see.
Herb


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> I find it amazing that this is done free hand . You must not drink coffee lol


Actually its the coffee that helps!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Amazing work Oliver. I like it a lot and remembered me my first girlfriend :surprise:


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Outstanding work.....AGAIN, Oliver!!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful job as usual


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...One of the most famous sex symbols of the animated screen."
-Oliver


I was expecting Olive Oyle! 

You may just have inspired a whole buncha members to try freehanded sign making, Oliver.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Daikusan said:


> Actually its the coffee that helps!


I was working with a GREAT all around engineer named Darren, and we were welding a flat bar lip on some steel covers. My welds weren't great, but his looked perfect. Every one of his beads looked machine made. I asked him how he could do such a perfect job making all his half moons the same. 

His reply was he had had 2 cups of coffee, and was just trying to hold his hand steady...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...One of the most famous sex symbols of the animated screen."
> -Oliver
> 
> I was expecting Olive Oyle! .


Jessica Rabbit....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kp91 said:


> I was working with a GREAT all around engineer named Darren, and we were welding a flat bar lip on some steel covers. My welds weren't great, but his looked perfect. Every one of his beads looked machine made. I asked him how he could do such a perfect job making all his half moons the same.
> 
> His reply was he had had 2 cups of coffee, and was just trying to hold his hand steady...


Yes I always thought coffee would be beneficial for welding lol


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very cool, Oliver!!


----------

